# Can I use DDR2 800 instead of DDR2 533 RAM?



## sethy666 (Feb 11, 2008)

Ive searched the forum without getting a plain answer... sooo;

My system is described under "my system".

Question is can I replace my 2 GB ram (2x1 GB) DDR2 533 with DDR2 800?

HP info suggests I have a 800 Mhz FSB?

Thanks


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

According to the specs 533 is all it will take. If you insert 800 and providing it accepts it, it will still only run at 533


----------



## sethy666 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks belfasteddie.

Oh well, it was worth a shot


----------

